# Coppertone story



## Sidschopshop (Dec 3, 2018)

First post, sorry if long winded. 
Had a couple sting-rays as my everyday bicycles when I was a kid, parents got them at a garage sale for $1 a piece. Recently got back into collecting them about 5 years ago. I always have wanted an early small frame coppertone and thought I’d never have one so I spent 3 years trying to color match the paint, after finally nailing it last summer, I built my own version of an early ‘65 using some spare parts I had and a 1970 junior frame.  I was happy with it and figured it’ll do I’ll never find an original.  This fall I came across this pile of parts and bought it as fast as I could, raced home to see what it was (didn’t even look before I bought) and was pleasantly surprised I had just purchased an original paint november 64! My original plan was to flip it since It wasn’t all there, had some incorrect parts and had already built my 65 clone. I purchased a pair of correct bars and built the bike and decided I can’t sell it due to it being the bike I’ve been chasing all these years.  Here are my two coppertone’s parked side by side.


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 3, 2018)

Way cool Rays ! Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Dec 5, 2018)

nice rides  I'm working on a 66


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 6, 2018)

Cool story and an awesome find. Congrats


----------

